# Tax credit for 3rd level registration fees for 2 children



## Haille (4 Sep 2012)

When filling out tax returns for last financial year I understand that there was a tax credit or allowance if you had 2 children at 3rd. level and you had paid 2 registration fees. Was there a refund owing if registration charges were above a certain level?


----------



## Nige (4 Sep 2012)

You get tax relief on the fees (including registration/student contribution) you paid in excess of €2,000. So, if you paid €4,000, you get tax relief at 20% on €2,000.

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/leaflets/it31.html


----------



## T McGibney (4 Sep 2012)

Here's my recent take on the subject. Hope its useful.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Slim (4 Sep 2012)

T McGibney said:


> Here's my recent take on the subject. Hope its useful.
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
Hi Tommy

That's very clear and very helpful. Can I ask about this scenario?

Daughter has spent 3 years at UK uni. each year she has taken out student loan for fees which will be repayable when she starts earning over £15k pa. It is our intention to pay this for her in some way. If we pay off the student loan, can we claim tax relief on the 3 years x stg£3,290? The fees are definitely 'tuition fees'.


----------



## Madilla (4 Sep 2012)

I had always considered as this was a student loan (with interest) that it would not be any different than if I had gone into my local credit loan to get a loan for the fees. I have therefore claimed tax relief on the fees each year in respect of my daughters fees in the University of Ulster.


----------



## Slim (4 Sep 2012)

Madilla said:


> I had always considered as this was a student loan (with interest) that it would not be any different than if I had gone into my local credit loan to get a loan for the fees. I have therefore claimed tax relief on the fees each year in respect of my daughters fees in the University of Ulster.


That's interesting. Have you submitted receipt from student loan company to Revenue?


----------



## Madilla (4 Sep 2012)

No I haven't but as it is a loan as far as I was concerned fees are paid and now it is the loan which needs to be repaid. I dont see the difference between this and borrowing the money elsewhere. Just hope Im OK with this logic!


----------



## NHG (5 Sep 2012)

Sister going to study in uk for next 3 yrs, hopefully Irish grant will pay fees, if now uk student loan will (will not take up loan if she qualified for Irish grant).
What other expenses are allowed against tax, what about accommodation, flights, books etc?


----------



## xeresod (5 Sep 2012)

NHG said:


> What other expenses are allowed against tax, what about accommodation, flights, books etc?



Nothing else, only tuition fees (and the student contribution if claiming for 2011 onwards) and there are minimum/maximum kevels for relief - have a look at the info leaflet IT31 linked in the 2nd post.


----------



## Haille (6 Sep 2012)

Many thanks Nige and T Mc.Gibney


----------

